# Cheap Hidden Door Lock



## Seaweed11 (Sep 21, 2009)

I have a grow room that starts in the closet of my office, then moves into the attic. I want to add a lock to the closet door, but I don't want it to be visible. I don't want it to draw attention to itself because occasionally I have people come into my office and also there are workers remodeling parts of the house. I want some sort of hidden lock, but at the same time I don't want to shell out 200$ for a magnetic one. Anyone have any suggestions or good ideas?


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 21, 2009)

Did you not use google?


----------



## BigBudBalls (Sep 21, 2009)

http://www.smarthome.com/519012/Electric-Door-Strike-12VDC-220-12/p.aspx

Just need a 12VDC wallwart and a switch to activate it.


----------



## Seaweed11 (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks Bigbud. I'm thinking though once I buy a power source and a switch I will be around 70-80$ and I would really like to find a cheaper solution. Anyone else have this same issue they have successfully dealt with?


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 21, 2009)

Just get a locking door knob, who would come into YOUR house and ask you questions. If someone says something tell them to leave. You are going to have silent fans in the closet? Good luck dude cause that is almost impossible. People will ask questions about a fan in your closet before a lock on the door knob


----------



## DLC420 (Sep 21, 2009)

didnt think there was a need to be mean to him tom. but i guess you feel a need for it. and yeah sea i would go with what bud said, thats a great idea  goodluck with it


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 21, 2009)

DLC420 said:


> didnt think there was a need to be mean to him tom. but i guess you feel a need for it. and yeah sea i would go with what bud said, thats a great idea  goodluck with it


I wasn't being mean I was giving him the truth
People will ask about a fan or humming noise coming from a closet before they would ask about a lock on the door. Wouldn't you agree?


----------



## diggitydank420 (Sep 22, 2009)

Yeah, just get a locking doorknob. If they ask, tell them it's for insurance purposes.


----------



## Seaweed11 (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks for the responses. 
I wanted a hidden lock because the house is a victorian being restored. No one should go upstairs and into my closet/attic space, but occasionally my father in law comes over (he is a contractor) and likes to inspect my handiwork and he would notice an additional lock on the door. He also likes to send his workers over to "help" without notifying me. I felt that it would be easier if I didn't draw attention to the closet, and it definitely would if I switched out the victorian door knob and non functioning lock-set with a new locking door knob. 
I thought my easiest option would be a hidden lock on the inside of the door, and I also thought people on this forum may have creative solutions from their experience.


----------



## 420OldSchoolDJ420 (Sep 22, 2009)

someone suggested an option.. you said its too expensive. Honestly I dont see any other alternative besides a $20.00 locking doorknob.


----------



## oldgrayhair (Sep 22, 2009)

Open up the wallet a bit man  Seriously, you are restoring/fixing a Victorian, have an office, and a grow....you can surely dig in the cushions for the <$100.00 electronic option posted.

This is for YOUR security and PEACE of mind. Plus you'll get to keep the doorknobs intact.

Not to mention feeling like James Bond when you let yourself in with your top secret, hidden buzzer thingymabob 
 - ogh





420OldSchoolDJ420 said:


> someone suggested an option.. you said its too expensive. Honestly I dont see any other alternative besides a $20.00 locking doorknob.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Sep 22, 2009)

seriously...$70-80 is too much? Im a contractor myself, and beliieve me when i say this...you wont find a "secret/hidden" lock that can be bought and installed (with or without electricity) for less then that. You want a lock that cant be seen from the outside...it has to be electric or magnetic (like a metal rod in the door that goes through the floor or door frame, and can be slid up or sideways using a large magnet. thats a "creative" idea, but its going to cost you time...and time is money. The other members are right, you cant have the security your looking for without spending some cash...and im not talking about $20.


PS...tom wasnt being a dick. he had a good point.


----------



## Seaweed11 (Sep 22, 2009)

Thank you all for your replies.

Oldgrayhair, I know $100 isn't a huge amount of money, but I am trying to stay within my budget. It is really easy for me, and I am sure a lot of other people, to go crazy upgrading to the next tier on every item, going digitial ballast instead of magnetic, 1000w instead of 600w etc, and then you end up spending 2 grand instead of 1.5. I just see all these amazingly creative grow rooms, and think people have had to come up with some ingenious ways of securing them. 
I definitely like the whole Bond secret lair entrance feeling, but I think I am more like a villain in since I am trying to grow weed.

Strictly Seedless. Thanks for your response, I have actually been checking out your grow threads and I respect the work you have done. I am not a contractor, nor is my profession related to construction of any sort, but I spent a couple of summers as an apprentice carpenter, so I like to build things myself and try and find creative solutions. It usually is more hassle than its worth, but is a fun process.
The magnet idea you suggested is more along the lines of something I might try to experiment with. I found a pretty cool and affordable website to buy magnets from. http://www.kjmagnetics.com/ I think thats the direction I may head, and if you have any experience or suggestions about working with them since it was your suggestion, I would appreciate it.
Also, you can have a good point and still be considered a dick, its all about delivery.

On a side note, father in law sent an engineer over today while I was at work to do a structural evaluation. Grow room is still under construction, so hopefully it wasn't too obvious.


----------



## 420OldSchoolDJ420 (Sep 22, 2009)

Come on guys... Theres no need to blast the guy for not having the money.. I def can relate to being broke..Seaweed11 Keep ya head up and do what you can until you can do what you want.


----------



## 420OldSchoolDJ420 (Sep 22, 2009)

Seaweed11 said:


> On a side note, father in law sent an engineer over today while I was at work to do a structural evaluation. Grow room is still under construction, so hopefully it wasn't too obvious.


Honestly, I think you are picking a bad time to construct a grow room and grow.. Its surely not a good idea if you have people coming and going whenever they want.. IMHO you may need to wait till all the work on the house is done before you proceed.


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 22, 2009)

We aren't blasting him, we are giving him straight answers. If you want some super secret locking mechanism you are going to need to shell out cash.
I want a 1000 watt air cooled light for $75 but I know that isn't realistic and that I need to shell out the the money to get what I want


----------



## Seaweed11 (Sep 22, 2009)

Oldschool, thanks for the support. You're probably right about it not being the best time/situation, but the lady really let her dad have it for sending a stranger into our house without us knowing while we were not home so hopefully thats the end of that. Its all legal, both the lady and I have our medical prescriptions, so I'm not worried about that. I just don't want my business aired out and her parents possibly finding out and giving me shit.


----------



## 420OldSchoolDJ420 (Sep 22, 2009)

Seaweed11 said:


> Its all legal, both the lady and I have our medical prescriptions, so I'm not worried about that. I just don't want my business aired out and her parents possibly finding out and giving me shit.


well thats a totally diff story.. I assumed you werent legal by asking about a hiden lock. I would say fuck it and grow them in my living room. Maybe a few on the front porch too.

peace


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Sep 22, 2009)

My thinking is a 1/2"x4" rod or two (maybe a lag bolt without the head) in the door that can be slid using a large magnet (keep the magnet in the kitchen or something). If you drilled a 1/2 hole with a spade bit in the door frame and the door (getting them to line up will take some skill) make sure not to drill the hole to deep on either side, and use the magnet to slide the rod into the door frame and out of the door frame. Do one at the top of the door and one at the bottom.


Tom im sure if i tried i could find a $75 1000 watt air cooled light...theres always craigslist...and patience.


----------



## greenjumble (Sep 22, 2009)

Might you go to a salvage home supplier and find an old Victorian knob with skeleton key lock or some such? Maybe a replica but with a key and then stash the key somewhere? That would be a little cheaper at least and fairly easy to install as well as going along with the home decor. 
You could also be yourself in-spite of what others think especially if you have a medical card and then you don't have to worry about it. That's real freedom


----------



## 420OldSchoolDJ420 (Sep 22, 2009)

greenjumble said:


> Might you go to a salvage home supplier and find an old Victorian knob with skeleton key lock or some such? Maybe a replica but with a key and then stash the key somewhere?


most of those type locks accept a somewhat "universal" key.. It wouldnt be very "secure"..


----------



## Seaweed11 (Sep 22, 2009)

Strictly. I like the suggestion. It would be like having two dead bolts. Now I just need to figure out how strong of a magnet I should buy. If its too strong it might be difficult to slide. If its too weak it won't work. On their website they had a graph of the magnets pull in lbs over distance. At 2" the magnets lose over 99% of their pull.

Greenjumble. Thanks for the suggestion, but the old lock just isn't that secure. I made a key out of a nail for the old lock. It works ok, but even if I don't have the homemade key I can pop the door open.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Sep 22, 2009)

interior doors are about 1 1/2" thick, so your talking about 1/2" between the bolt and the magnet. I wouldnt worry about getting a magnet that is too strong, but dont get one that too weak. It wouldnt be that hard to move it with a heavy duty one. Maybe drill the hole 1/16" over the bolts diameter to give it a little bit of play...but dont go 1/8" over, thats too much play.


----------



## 420OldSchoolDJ420 (Sep 22, 2009)

if you use a magnet and rod you will need to drill a hole for the rod horizontally in the door frame and the door.. The hole in the door frame needs to be slightly longer than the rod and the hole in the door needs to be long enough to allow sufficient room for the rod to securely "lay" in place while remaining short enough so that the rod doesnt completely come out of the hole in the door frame when in the "locked" position.. I doubt there will be a way to get it to "lock" or stay in place other than by its own accord..This is the easiest way to acomplish what you wanting to do w/ magnets im thinking. Unless you want to spend more money.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Sep 23, 2009)

420OldSchoolDJ420 said:


> if you use a magnet and rod you will need to drill a hole for the rod horizontally in the door frame and the door.. The hole in the door frame needs to be slightly longer than the rod and the hole in the door needs to be long enough to allow sufficient room for the rod to securely "lay" in place while remaining short enough so that the rod doesnt completely come out of the hole in the door frame when in the "locked" position.. I doubt there will be a way to get it to "lock" or stay in place other than by its own accord..This is the easiest way to acomplish what you wanting to do w/ magnets im thinking. Unless you want to spend more money.


 
wow...you fit my last three posts into one...do you write cliffs notes for a living


----------



## Seaweed11 (Sep 24, 2009)

Magnet ordered.


----------



## Kaliix (Sep 24, 2009)

Here's how I would construct a hidden door lock. You could put any type of lock that you wanted on the inside of the door, as long as the lock could be triggered by pulling on the release from the top with a string. Attach a string to the lock release on the inside of the door. Drill a hole about an inch down near the top of the door. The whole should be big enough to pass a small round headed bolt through. The bolt should obviously be long enough to pass completely through the door and come out the other side. You want to drill a small hole through the end of the bolt on the end that will sit on the inside of the door. Pass your string through the hole and tie it off. You will need to countersink the hole on the outside of your door so that it will fit flush against the door. At this point all you need to do is camouflaged the head of the bolt so that it blends in with the color of the door. You may just need to glue a thin piece of wood to the head of the bolt if you can't correctly match the metal to the color of the door. With a thin piece of wood glued to the bolt you could stain it to match the door. Obviously if you glue a thin strip of wood to the head of the bolt, you would need to countersink the hole further in so that the bolt head would line up. Make sure you leave some excess string hanging on the inside of the door, enough so that you can use a magnet to draw the bolt head out of the door, pull on the string and activate your lock.


----------



## Seaweed11 (Sep 29, 2009)

Good News: Magnet came and is pretty damn strong. When I have some time I will begin testing possible locking techniques.
Bad News: My father in law went into my office that had the door closed, saw all my ducting, went into my closet that had the door closed, saw all the holes I had cut for ducting and proceeded to ask my wife what that stuff was for. I am pretty sure he had a good idea, but just wanted to verify his suspicions. I told her to tell him it was for a darkroom, and he was satisfied with that, but I don't think it will be the end of his snooping. 
This is why I need to get these locks in place.


----------



## offthesidewalk (Sep 29, 2009)

you skrew it, and the will never be the wiser


----------



## Punk (Sep 29, 2009)

They make the electric locks like this: http://www.hidden-spaces.com/secret_drawers


----------



## Seaweed11 (Sep 30, 2009)

Punk, I didn't see any electronic locks for sale on that website, just custom built hidden safes.
Offthesidewalk, I think I might have to punch him in his nose for violating my space.


----------



## abeezy (Sep 30, 2009)

hey seaweed,

Electric Door Strike - $13.00

12v DC / AC transformer - $3.95

Low Voltage push button switch - $3.88

Total: $20.83
----------------------------------

Feeling like a bad ass James Bond Villain - Priceless


----------



## Straight up G (Sep 30, 2009)

This is my solution to a nosey fucker..

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Yale-P-89-Front-Door-Lock_W0QQitemZ230382557856QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_HaG_Lock_Safes_GL?hash=item35a3dedaa0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

*Oh, and to hide the out of place barrel on an interior door, SIMPLE*
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/DO-NOT-DISTURB-BEDROOM-DOOR-HANGERS_W0QQitemZ230377693467QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_3?hash=item35a394a11b&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Seaweed11 (Sep 30, 2009)

Abeezy, looks like a nice setup. I already have the 12v power adapter. I think I might order the electric strike just as a backup in case the magnet and steel bolt doesn't work. If the magnet and bolt does work, I can always put the buzzer on the door into my office instead of the closet.

Straight G, I was thinking of just putting a bear trap in the office so the can't even reach the door.


----------



## Kaliix (Sep 30, 2009)

Dang man, I thought I made a good suggestion. No love for trying


----------



## LBCroll (Sep 30, 2009)

Since the inherited pops keeps coming over with and without his crew to inspect the handiwork...

Why not just vape the pops - in - law a good primo bowl and let him know that you and your plants would like some breathing room...

We call this the Pacino Nice Guy move in negotiations.


----------



## Straight up G (Sep 30, 2009)

Seaweed11 said:


> Abeezy, looks like a nice setup. I already have the 12v power adapter. I think I might order the electric strike just as a backup in case the magnet and steel bolt doesn't work. If the magnet and bolt does work, I can always put the buzzer on the door into my office instead of the closet.
> 
> Straight G, I was thinking of just putting a bear trap in the office so the can't even reach the door.


LOL, he'll probly be back with one leg. 8P


----------



## Straight up G (Sep 30, 2009)

+Rep'd all.


----------



## Punk (Sep 30, 2009)

Seaweed11 said:


> Punk, I didn't see any electronic locks for sale on that website, just custom built hidden safes.
> Offthesidewalk, I think I might have to punch him in his nose for violating my space.


 
Well i might have the wrong site, but there are similar offerings where you can make hidden doors and the electronic locks are released in some other spot nowhere near the door entrance by poking a little pin in some small hole in some obscure area of your home. 

That company has the lock mechanisims they use on their vaults and hidden sliding drawers. I'm sure that part is all you need, they can probably steer you in the right direction.

I dunno


----------



## enclaved (Oct 5, 2009)

Finding this thread looking for hidden locks for a small cabinet gave me this basic idea once the magnets were brought up.

I doubt it would be useful for an actual entryway door though, but it might help someone else.


----------



## tommy gibbs (Oct 5, 2009)

this might be crazy, but why dont you just lock your office? no one should be in there but you anyways, easy enough to explain, "i have business related material in there for my eyes only".


----------



## CrispyFried (Oct 5, 2009)

I have a great suggestion...grow outside.


----------



## tom__420 (Oct 5, 2009)

CrispyFried said:


> I have a great suggestion...grow outside.


Why are you even posting in this thread?


----------



## morgentaler (Oct 5, 2009)

Is the closet flush to a main wall or protrude out from the wall on either side?

If it has a side wall you could mount a small bookshelf on the outside, find something in old hardwood or even pine at an old garage sale, pretty it up with sanding and stain, and then cannibalize an old book to act as a handle for a lever to a locking bar in the closet.

With that setup I think I'd sit in the room for a couple of days just looking at my handiwork and feeling smug


----------



## Ammastor (Dec 19, 2013)

Iv ben looking for a hidden lock as well. This is an interesting thread. I have to say.

I like the strikes but some people just don't want to pay for those even though they do have them on amazon for like $30 and other sites for like $15.

I know my question about them is. Do these strikes stay out until electrical current is passed threw them allowing them to open. If this is the case. I will buy on right now.

wasn't really sure how they worked. I need a lock for my attic where my new grow room is being built. I need something not so obvious. These seem like a good option and so does the magnetic solution as well.

I was thinking of using a servo from an old RC car we have here at the house. Wasnt sure if I wanted to use the motor and use the forward and backward motor (as the motor would have more power then the steering servos) or if i should use the steering servos to open and close the lock. 6v power pack and a few extra wires and you could wire the inside of the door and just have it push and pull a pin taht is strong enough to handle a push and pulls from time to time. 3" steel rod or even some re-bar with 2 holding frames would do the trick.

I think I may try this as I have a bunch of remote control cars around. Plus side would be the door lock would be full remote control. no buttons someone can find kinda like a key fob if you wanted to built your own control.

The way I see if it doesnt have to be entirely strong just strong enough to handle someone trying to open a door until they relize its locked or stuck. 

Dont know just throwing around ideas.

But I am going to play around with the RC car idea. If everything aligned correctly I dont see how it wouldnt have enough power to lock and unlock the door. Plus you would already have evreything you needed. remote circuit, remote,motor or servo. All main parts are threre. Hell they even sell RC cars now at the dollar generals and family dollars if you have them in your area.

Ill work on this idea and little and see what I can come up with.


----------



## Ammastor (Dec 19, 2013)

Here is a link to someone who built one but not from an RC car.

http://www.instructables.com/id/Build-a-Remote-Control-Deadbolt/ seems pretty cheap and you could build one cheaper to I bet.

here is another cheap lock that a kid built on youtube.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FtGS9eG8bI4

Here is another door lock homemade that can be opened by text message and also give statuses and also allow others to be added to a white list to open the door as well.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eexlYrESdP8

Thought these we pretty simple and the kid has the right idea. Hell you could build 4 or so of these for under $100 and have 4 points hat lock on your door.


----------



## ptrot420 (Dec 19, 2013)

Thats super cool Ammastor! I am actually looking into a hidden lock for my room as well. Good find!


----------



## Ammastor (Dec 19, 2013)

Came across this thread a little ealier and read every post. Then I did some searching on my own. Found those. Cheaper then buying commercial locks if you have a little know how.

Also I need one so kinda fit right into my agenda aswell.


----------



## RAWise (Dec 20, 2013)

Drill i hole through the door knob bolt between the door and the jam, then just slide a headless nail into the hole, bingo knob won't turn. Hope this helps.

Sent from my M886 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ButchyBoy (Dec 20, 2013)

Years ago I had added on to my fathers house. In the process we built a hidden room for his guns in the back of his closet. We covered the walls with cedar strips running vertically at random lengths.

One small piece of cedar has refrigerator magnets on it and can be "picked" out of the wall exposing the lock assembly. The hinges are from a bar counter top. the part of the bar that can be lifted up to access the area behind the bar. The hinges are completely hidden when the door is closed.


----------



## dubcoastOGs (Dec 20, 2013)

I use a German shepherd. Works great.


----------



## fir3dragon (Dec 20, 2013)

dubcoastOGs said:


> I use a German shepherd. Works great.


I like this idea. Only I use bullys


----------

